# Alcohol Dinner Party



## ubermadchen

Ok. It's time for me to get rid of my booze* so I'm throwing an alcohol dinner party. I'm trying to come up with some alcohol themed food ideas to serve people. I need something for an appetizer, main course, sides, salad, and dessert. I have on hand: lots of beer (Shiner Bock), Pino Grigio, and a port- I can't remember the specific kind though.

Ideas?



*I'm getting rid of it because instead of having my mom yell at me or worse, I'm just not going to deal with her seeing me with alcohol in my house. I know it's weakness and fear on my part but I'd rather not get on her bad side when she comes to visit.


----------



## AltogetherLovely

Appetizer: light/white/pale beer

Main Course: dark, heavy beer

Sides: Seasonal and uniquely-flavored beers

Salad: Green beer left over from St. Patricks

Dessert: another light/pale/white beer

Why ruin them with food?


----------



## Grimmson

main course, shepard's pie, brown the meet, add carrots, parsnips, onion, sour cream, some bell pepper, and add at least two bottle, maybe more in beer, dark makes it even better. Afterwards letting it boil, add some flour to thicken it up. Next place it in a big bowl and add potatoes mixed in with cheese, pepper, and garlic on top. Put your broiler on for 10 minutes as the potatoes brown on top of the meat mix. Let it cool for a little bit there after and serve as a main dish.


----------



## Edward

Are you looking for recipes in which the items in question would be used in preparing the food?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

Shepherd's pie or a stew is a good use for the beer.

One could make a punch from the wine and port, mixed with appropiate fruit juices, and maybe some sugar.


----------



## Tripel

A beer and cheese soup would make a simple appetizer. I've only done this twice I think, but once I actually used Shiner Bock.


----------



## Laura

I've always wanted to try beer bread. That recipe looks especially tasty.

You could make a nice pot of risotto with the Pinot Grigio, though that is fairly time-consuming and you'd have to be stirring for 30 minutes or so right up until serving. On the other end of the scale, I have a slow-cooker Mediterranean chicken recipe that uses about two cups of dry white wine (for 6 servings). It is to die for, and you could start it way before your party. You serve it over polenta or rice. Easy.

I also have a slow cooker bolognese sauce that makes 12 cups (!) and uses an entire bottle of Pinot Grigio or Sauv Blanc. Never tried it but it looks delicious.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

AltogetherLovely has the right idea, but I would invite folks to imbibe at my BYOF (food) party. I guess my lazy streak is wider than some.


----------



## ubermadchen

Laura said:


> I've always wanted to try beer bread. That recipe looks especially tasty.
> 
> You could make a nice pot of risotto with the Pinot Grigio, though that is fairly time-consuming and you'd have to be stirring for 30 minutes or so right up until serving. On the other end of the scale, I have a slow-cooker Mediterranean chicken recipe that uses about two cups of dry white wine (for 6 servings). It is to die for, and you could start it way before your party. You serve it over polenta or rice. Easy.
> 
> I also have a slow cooker bolognese sauce that makes 12 cups (!) and uses an entire bottle of Pinot Grigio or Sauv Blanc. Never tried it but it looks delicious.



I want to know more about this bolognese sauce you speak of.


----------



## Rich Koster

Put it in a box and stash it in the cellar or crawlspace


----------



## Ivan

Or just dump it down the sink.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Or donate it to the homeless.

Er...


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Or send it to me in Clifton, NewJersey


----------



## ubermadchen

None of those options are as fun as having a group of friends over to share a meal and conversation. Plus, how can I deny the opportunity to have a built in dinner party theme?


----------



## rpavich

what's an "Alcohol dinner party"? Is it where you are saying you serve alcohol with the meal?

It seemed on one post that it was "drink instead of eat" dinner party...lol...

That shepherd's pie sounded great..I've never had it.


----------



## Rich Koster

ubermadchen said:


> None of those options are as fun as having a group of friends over to share a meal and conversation. Plus, how can I deny the opportunity to have a built in dinner party theme?



If you have some high octane stuff, flambe!!!!


----------



## ubermadchen

All the food will be prepared with some kind of alcohol.


----------



## SarahB

What about doing a Pub Cheese fondue for an appetizer? You can dip crusty bread, celery, carrots, Granny Smith apple slices, or cauliflower in it. We did this for our family Christmas dinner last year and it was a huge hit! Oh yeah, pub cheese fondue get melted in either one or two cans of beer. Then you mix in scallions and spices...sooooo good! If you'd like, I'll give you the real recipe...just ask


----------



## Idelette

Beer is great for tenderizing meat....you can use it in beer brats or shredded pork. How to Tenderize Meat with Beer | eHow.com

Also, here's a recipe for Beans that includes beer:

Vegetarian Drunk Beans (makes 6 to 8 servings)

1 pound (two cups) pinto beans
6 cups water
1 cup each, coarsely chopped white onion, celery, and green or red bell pepper 2 cloves garlic, crushed and finely chopped 1/2 small bay leaf 1 large whole zucchini 1 cup coarsely chopped fresh cilantro, loosely packed 1/2 bottle or can Lone Star beer (heaven forbid, don't use the left over Foster's) salt and black pepper to taste.

Here's a good recipe for the Port Wine: http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/004323chicken_mushrooms_and_tomatoes_with_port_wine.php

Here's a delicious salad dressing you could make with the Pinto Grigio:
Lucini Italia :: Recipes :: Vinaigrettes :: Pinot Grigio & Shallot Dressing

Also, Pinot Grigio tastes great with pears...so you may consider making the dressing above and adding pears in your salad! Just a few ideas!


----------



## CatherineL

If you have leftover wine, you can freeze it to use in recipes later - I use ice cube trays. Hrm, you could also hide the wine doing this and then use it in Sangria!


----------



## christiana

> *I'm getting rid of it because instead of having my mom yell at me or worse, I'm just not going to deal with her seeing me with alcohol in my house. I know it's weakness and fear on my part but I'd rather not get on her bad side when she comes to visit.



Maybe its just time now to have a heart to heart when she visits and to clarify that she did well to raise you to make your own decisions and you have done so, and asking that she patiently accept the person you've become and to love you as you are, with or without approval of having alcohol in your abode. Seems a better way to promote love in the relationship than to rid the place of all alcohol, only to replace it later after she is gone.


----------



## Curt

christiana said:


> *I'm getting rid of it because instead of having my mom yell at me or worse, I'm just not going to deal with her seeing me with alcohol in my house. I know it's weakness and fear on my part but I'd rather not get on her bad side when she comes to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just time now to have a heart to heart when she visits and to clarify that she did well to raise you to make your own decisions and you have done so, and asking that she patiently accept the person you've become and to love you as you are, with or without approval of having alcohol in your abode. Seems a better way to promote love in the relationship than to rid the place of all alcohol, only to replace it later after she is gone.
Click to expand...


Or, put it all in a box and ship it to me.


----------



## OPC'n

Is there another Sarah on this board or am i just seeing double? "I've got one for the both of ya!"


----------



## BradyC

I have been making a lot of beer bread lately and it is super tasty! Just preheat your oven to 375 degrees, then mix 3 cups of self rising flour, half a cup of sugar and 12oz of beer (I use Samuel Adams Boston Lager)...then put it in a buttered up loaf pan, and bake it for 55 minutes (on the last three minutes of baking, take the bread out and spread 2 tablespoons of melted butter on top and put back into the oven). Also, you can add any of your favorites to the mix. I have been putting jalapeno peppers in mine.

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## JennyG

I was pretty disappointed to find this thread here of all places. Sorry guys, but it really comes over like an anxiety to be just the same as the rest of the world, very cool with alcohol. But with the state of society today, I think believers do better to be total abstainers than risk causing any other person to stumble.


----------



## Idelette

CatherineL said:


> If you have leftover wine, you can freeze it to use in recipes later - I use ice cube trays. Hrm, you could also hide the wine doing this and then use it in Sangria!



That is such a great idea Catherine! I don't know why I never thought of that before!  I love Sangria!


----------



## BertMulder

beer is great as rising agent in making pizza crust


----------



## rpavich

> beer is great as rising agent in making pizza crust



that's probably why mind just don't taste right...


----------



## Curt

BertMulder said:


> beer is great as rising agent in making pizza crust



Well, what's your recipe?


----------



## Theogenes

How about beer brats? First soak the brats in beer over night. Then brown the brats and then add fresh beer and sauer kraut and boil the brats for about 45 mins. Have some of the wine with appetizers while you are waiting for the brats to cook. Have some port with dessert. Enjoy!


----------



## Blue Tick

I'll take the Pinot Grigio...


----------



## Edelfäule

Theogenes said:


> How about beer brats? First soak the brats in beer over night. Then brown the brats and then add fresh beer and sauer kraut and boil the brats for about 45 mins. Have some of the wine with appetizers while you are waiting for the brats to cook. Have some port with dessert. Enjoy!



I can second this recommendation, but I would modify it: after browning the brats I would simmer rather than boil; you could also add onions to the simmering brats and use them as a side. I would also recommend being careful of the type of beer being used; I've never cared for stouts, porters and the like in this type of dish.


----------



## Christusregnat

ubermadchen said:


> Ok. It's time for me to get rid of my booze* so I'm throwing an alcohol dinner party. I'm trying to come up with some alcohol themed food ideas to serve people. I need something for an appetizer, main course, sides, salad, and dessert. I have on hand: lots of beer (Shiner Bock), Pino Grigio, and a port- I can't remember the specific kind though.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm getting rid of it because instead of having my mom yell at me or worse, I'm just not going to deal with her seeing me with alcohol in my house. I know it's weakness and fear on my part but I'd rather not get on her bad side when she comes to visit.



WHEW!! I thought you were going to get rid of hard alcohol!!!!

-----Added 8/1/2009 at 01:41:34 EST-----



JennyG said:


> I was pretty disappointed to find this thread here of all places. Sorry guys, but it really comes over like an anxiety to be just the same as the rest of the world, very cool with alcohol. But with the state of society today, I think believers do better to be total abstainers than risk causing any other person to stumble.



You just caused me to stumble; maybe you should rethink your position.

Cheers,


----------

